# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine > [SOLVED] Where are the Wine libs? (Keywords: Q4Wine, Wine 1.3.21)

## 3602

I am running Wine 1.3.21.
On Q4Wine website, it is stated that the location of Wine libs is at /usr/lib/wine.
Such a folder does not exist.
What to do?

Thank you very much.

----------


## cwwilson721

Have you:
Searched your own system?Asked nthe q4wine devs? They screw up more Ubuntu wine installs than a newbie windows user. Ask them(But answer is in first question. Places > Search for Files  Then look for wine. Amazing what a serach will show)

----------


## 3602

> Have you:
> Searched your own system?Asked nthe q4wine devs? They screw up more Ubuntu wine installs than a newbie windows user. Ask them
> (But answer is in first question. Places > Search for Files  Then look for wine. Amazing what a serach will show)


OK it's in /usr/lib32 instead. Thanks.

----------


## matiche

ok i tryed /usr/lib/wine and /usr/lib32 both don't exist? so.... wth do i do now then

----------


## overdrank

From the Ubuntu Forums Code of Conduct.



> If a post is older than a year or so and hasn't had a new reply in that time, instead of replying to it, create a new thread. In the software world, a lot can change in a very short time, and doing things this way makes it more likely that you will find the best information. You may link to the original discussion in the new thread if you think it may be helpful.


Thread closed.

----------

